# Wanted: grazing near Macclesfield / Bollington / Pott Shrigley



## SilverBrumby (8 May 2018)

Does anyone know of any land available to rent near Macclesfield / Bollington / Pott Shrigley? 

We need 5-10 acres but am willing to split the horses across two sites at this point. Unfortunately, the place we're currently renting is being sold so we need to find alternative land urgently and it seems to be non-existent!!

I've been keeping an eye on preloved and this forum but I've not seen anything yet. 

Many thanks,

Cami


----------

